# Houston Texas Car meet



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

Wuz up everone im new to the forum and thought i would show u how we do it on the other side of the world. Remeber this is strait from houston,TX hope u feeling the pics.
http://jspek.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2706


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

pretty good pics!


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

Bobbejaan said:


> You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page


Whats are u talking about?


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Seems like u have to register first.


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

its all good, im just on this forum to inform my self more about the skyline before i get my own. i just post to show how we do over seas. but if u mean u have to regisister for the site ill post the pics for yall


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

No joy here either...


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I have spent quite a bit of time in Houston - will be there for a few days in a couple of weeks time.

I had the most fantastic day a couple of years ago at the ORiley Spring Nationals just west of HoustonDetails here

That was the day I first saw and heard a Top Fuel dragster.

It was so loud, I thought one of them had blown up just as it was opposite me. I dropped to the ground to avoid the flying bits of engine. I looked up a second later to see they both managed sub 5 second quarter mile times with terminals of 320 mph +. A day I will remember for the rest of my life.

Some seating like this at TOTB would be good.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm living just off Westheimer at the moment - we all went to the drag meet last weekend, like Hugh said, fantastic day out!


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

*My bad fokes Here they are*

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=9784569&uid=2792708&members=1


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

matt j said:


> I'm living just off Westheimer at the moment - we all went to the drag meet last weekend, like Hugh said, fantastic day out!


hold up u own a skyline in houston? The only person that i know that owns a skyline is the owner of smuvperformance.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Is that a real GTR with real plates at the bottom there???!!!


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

yeah, its my friends. That mother ****er is ARC out, under the hood.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Hustlehouston said:


> hold up u own a skyline in houston? The only person that i know that owns a skyline is the owner of smuvperformance.


I'm just over here on buisness - my car is being looked after by Mark at Abbey


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

How did they legalise that R34 GTR?


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

matt j said:


> I'm just over here on buisness - my car is being looked after by Mark at Abbey


 IC, thats cool


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

senna said:


> How did they legalise that R34 GTR?


Im not really sure


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

^^^Does it have the "new" VIN?


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

Im not sure, but i think so.


----------



## impreziv (Jan 29, 2006)

most of the R34s in the US are imported illegally. (its not so much illegal to import them, as it is just illegal to not register them and drive them)

most of them are snuck in through florida, where the shipping dock formans are less attuned to vehicle import laws. 

i met one guy in the states with an illegally imported R34, its registered as a 300ZX. he told his insurer that he did the bodywork to make a Z32 look like an R34. he put a fake Motorex windsheild banner on it just incase someone who knows what their talking about starts asking questions.


----------



## invincible569 (Apr 15, 2006)

impreziv.. would you consider this car illegal? just curious. When I saw it.. it was selling for $30k, now it sold for $70k.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4630109121


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

damn yall did your research. But no he really got this one llegalized. It says skyline on his tittle. CRZY RITE.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm from San Antonio, and I have asked motorex many times about conversion...because if they will convert, i will buy a R34 here and take it back whenever I go....great pics, and good on ya to represent TEXAS!!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

invincible569 said:


> impreziv.. would you consider this car illegal? just curious. When I saw it.. it was selling for $30k, now it sold for $70k.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4630109121


That car is legal...it didnt sell for $70K...not on Ebay anyhow...they pulled the advertisement.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

jumpman023 said:


> I'm from San Antonio, and I have asked motorex many times about conversion...because if they will convert, i will buy a R34 here and take it back whenever I go....great pics, and good on ya to represent TEXAS!!


Hiro is in jail, Motorex is gone...pretty much dead in the water for future skline owners...now if you had one tied up with Motorex already it looks like the NHTSA guys are allowing them to stay....with a little work!


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

matt j said:


> I'm living just off Westheimer at the moment - we all went to the drag meet last weekend, like Hugh said, fantastic day out!


Westheimer. Stayed there 2 months ago when we went to the Viper and supra meet in Texas. Found it more than a little characterless but very convenient.

Preferred San Antonio TBH. 

Great drag racing though, as Hugh said.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

San Antonio is where it's at....damn, guess I'll have to move to Germany from here if i want that R34....US GOV makes is hard to have a little exclusive fun...


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

well since im going to the army im hoping to bring and sell JDM vechels in the US. Hopefully my plan doesnt fall throw.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Hustlehouston said:


> well since im going to the army im hoping to bring and sell JDM vechels in the US. Hopefully my plan doesnt fall throw.


Good luck...unless you have contacts it's not that easy...take it from someone that has spent 19 years Active and still havent found a way to make that happen. That includes 3 years in Japan and working on 2 in Germany!


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

nice pics mate 

used to live in houston for a few years when i was a kid and its a very nice place and its nice and warm aswell


----------

